# 25 year warranty deck stain



## southernyankee (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyone ever hear of a deck "stain" that offers a 25 year warranty/guarantee?
Customer called and said he had a proposal from a contractor that stated the product he was using to stain the customers deck offered a 25 year warranty/guarantee.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I may be proven wrong, but that's unlikely.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Last tests by the US Forest Service labs showed stains on decks don't really last 3 years. None of them.

Maybe a 25 year guarantee on material manufacturing defects, but I've never heard of it.


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

That's a total crock of poop, no stain last 25 years. Heck for that matter most decking won't last 25 years.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

southernyankee said:


> Anyone ever hear of a deck "stain" that offers a 25 year warranty/guarantee?
> Customer called and said he had a proposal from a contractor that stated the product he was using to stain the customers deck offered a 25 year warranty/guarantee.


It didn't take long using Google to turn up Behr's limited Warranty - 25 yr vertical, 10 yr horizontal.

http://www.behr.com/Behr/home#vgnextoid=82ca536658689110VgnVCM1000006f1010acRCRD;channel=PROJECT_CENTER;view=17

But that isn't really the issue. The customer is challenging you with something you know cannot be true in R/L.

What to do? All any of us can do is recommend a product that has (in our experience) a proven track record, state what the likely limits are, and either the customer has the wisdom to accept your expertise (which is part of what he's paying you for), or he doesn't.

There is no gain in badmouthing either the contractor or the product - state what the school of hard knocks has taught *you* and move on.

If you don't get 'em this time, they'll remember your words the next time (in a year or two at most!).


----------



## southernyankee (Feb 21, 2011)

I told the customer that I have heard of a product when applied to a wood deck, carries a 25 year warranty. Didn't knock the other contractor's bid, just informed him my recommendation.
The customer seemed a little gullible, so I wouldn't be surprised if he went with the 25 year warranty.
Told the customer that most semi-transparent stains will last 3-5 years, depending on exposure and climate.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

SmallTownGuy said:


> It didn't take long using Google to turn up Behr's limited Warranty - 25 yr vertical, 10 yr horizontal.


I was walking through the paint dept at HD one night and saw a 5 gal. bucket of Behr solid stain with a "whoops" sticker on it. $15 for 5 gal. I had OSB on the walls in my shop and figured "Teal will look so pretty" :laughing: so I bought it, knowing I would hate it since it's Behr.

I tell you what, that stuff is hella durable. I don't know as an exterior stain, but inside walls of a shop on OSB, damn durable.


----------



## Astrix (Feb 23, 2009)

The problem with warranties and guarantees is in the fine print. Most people believe that if something is warranted for 25 years, it means that no matter what happens in that time period, they will get the project repaired or replaced.

However, once you start reading the fine print, there will be exclusions as to "normal wear and tear", which could include restrictions such as pets, children, heavy duty usage, etc. that will void the warranty. Or it could state that it is warranted to "resist fading" under "standard testing conditions", however, those testing conditions could have been partial shade versus full sun exposure; or any extreme weather such as temperatures below 0C (32F) which pretty much makes it worthless in Canada or northern US states.

Also, if it is a product warranty, then at best all that will be replaced is the cans of deck stain, and you would have to read the warranty to find out if it would be at current prices or if you have to produce the original receipt (if you held on to it all these years) and then you will only be reimbursed the cost of the stain from several years ago, and not inflated current prices. 

Then, one still needs to pay the separate labour cost to remove the old product and re-stain the deck which is likely not part of the product warranty. I don't fully understand the deck staining business, so please correct me if I am wrong, but I assume that the greater cost is in the labour and not the materials.

So, maybe the warranty is a good selling ploy. They claim it lasts 25 years to give them an edge on the original sale; then hope that the client doesn't have the receipt to submit a valid claim but if the HO does still have it; then the contractor gets to make double money on the labour end by having a 2nd future job lined up to effect the replacement.

At best, I suppose you could warn the potential client to have a closer look at the warranty which will likely read "Limited Warranty", and this will already be their first clue to read a bit more thoroughly.

Warranties are similar to insurance. There is no such thing as being "fully covered". There are always exclusions and conditions. Anyone who gives a blanket statement of "fully warranted" or "fully insured" is misleading their client.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Hey Wilma...

You sound like someone worth meeting should our paths ever cross...:thumbsup:

You do write some very cool stuff in the threads...:thumbsup::thumbsup:

but you do know that no matter how hard you try....

that you'll never be paid by the word around here....:laughing::whistling

Just kidding....couldn't resist...:thumbup:

Keep up the good word... or er work....:no::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Astrix (Feb 23, 2009)

Yup, I know I "talk" too much. Mr. Astrix keeps reminding me of that as well. I did promise in another thread a while back to shorten my posts, but I am having trouble keeping that promise.

I'll probably get roasted by the feminists who read this, but can I use the excuse that I am female and it is in my nature to talk, talk, talk?

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Astrix said:


> Yup, I know I "talk" too much. Mr. Astrix keeps reminding me of that as well. I did promise in another thread a while back to shorten my posts, but I am having trouble keeping that promise.
> 
> I'll probably get roasted by the feminists who read this, but can I use the excuse that I am female and it is in my nature to talk, talk, talk?
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I do not know if it has been covered in another thread before, but this one brings up several important points about warranty (which you covered nicely). 

What bears discussion though, is a better understanding of the difference between a warranty and a guarantee.

Just as important, is the obligations that a contractor has with regards to either, when it comes to product(s) and their application/installation.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

There's a company here that does a big business offering 20 years...

Here's a LINK


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

TimelessQuality said:


> There's a company here that does a big business offering 20 years...
> 
> Here's a LINK


Yah, but that's only in the land of Oz...


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Kent Whitten said:


> I was walking through the paint dept at HD one night and saw a 5 gal. bucket of Behr solid stain with a "whoops" sticker on it. $15 for 5 gal. I had OSB on the walls in my shop and figured "Teal will look so pretty" :laughing: so I bought it, knowing I would hate it since it's Behr.
> 
> I tell you what, that stuff is hella durable. I don't know as an exterior stain, but inside walls of a shop on OSB, damn durable.


Now, tell troo, are you one of those "leave the tools on the wall when you paint" so you know where they go guys, or do you put them back up after wards and magic-marker around them?:whistling


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Now, tell troo, are you one of those "leave the tools on the wall when you paint" so you know where they go guys, or do you put them back up after wards and magic-marker around them?:whistling


Not even close. I walk around my shop all day and say "where the hell did I put my pencil?" :laughing: No silhouettes. But I do have drawers, is that ok? :laughing:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Kent Whitten said:


> Not even close. I walk around my shop all day and say "where the hell did I put my pencil?" :laughing: No silhouettes. But I do have drawers, is that ok? :laughing:


:thumbsup: Absolutely. For some reason, your "bargain?" paint brought to mind an old Laurel & Hardy scene (maybe Abbott & Costello?)


----------



## glbrown2 (Feb 8, 2012)

First of all, it is probably NOT a stain, but a sealer. Wood professionals and ship builders have been sealing or stabilizing wood since the early 1900s. The deck would have to still be cleaned, maintained and especially stained to protect it from UV damage. 

While in some cases it may protect 25 years, I would not offer anything higher than 15 years. Contact MySupplier for more info. All our products and techniques at CarolinaWoodDecks.com was provided by MySupplier.US. 

Again, it is NOT a Stain and NOT a Paint, it is a sealer.


----------



## carzie (May 21, 2013)

glbrown2 said:


> First of all, it is probably NOT a stain, but a sealer. Wood professionals and ship builders have been sealing or stabilizing wood since the early 1900s. The deck would have to still be cleaned, maintained and especially stained to protect it from UV damage.
> 
> While in some cases it may protect 25 years, I would not offer anything higher than 15 years. Contact MySupplier for more info. All our products and techniques at CarolinaWoodDecks.com was provided by MySupplier.US.
> 
> Again, it is NOT a Stain and NOT a Paint, it is a sealer.


Can you explain the schedule expected from a deck you have done that has been sealed and stained? How often should I expect to clean and re stain this deck that has been sealed and what is the process of re staining after it has been sealed. Thanks.

Darin


----------



## glbrown2 (Feb 8, 2012)

Darin: In our company we do not "seal" as a separate step. We use a "stain" that is also a sealer. (we are not talking about this 25 year sealer product discussed earlier) Not every sealer is a stain...but every stain is a sealer. 1st Day - Perform any repairs to deck, steps and railing. Strip deck with low pressure wash. We then foam it with a chemical to brighten the wood. It also restores the pH balance and deactivates the stripper. 2nd and maybe 3rd Day, the deck must dry to a 17% or less moisture level with no rain in site for 24 hrs. Temperature must be between 45 and 90 degrees. 2nd Work Day, Reset all nails on the deck. We then sand the deck and any area that hands or clothing may touch (balusters may be removed and or replaced for better performance). Once sanded -- this the 2nd or 3rd work day, we then stain with the home-owners choice of stain and warranty. see CarolinaWoodDecks.com for stains and warranty. Everything is based on the size of the deck and previous type of stain or coating. If the deck has a coating / paint / solid stain, the process may take an extra day or two. 

Cleaning your stained deck is easily done twice a year with dish soap. The frequency of re-staining is based upon condition of deck due to UV, and the warranty level of the stain you choose = 3 years, 4 years, 6 years, 7 years. Color may start fading 2/3 of the warranty period. If you use the same brand of stain and the same color, you may be able to stain it easily with only a good cleaning before. Thank you.


----------



## Nick D (Jun 11, 2013)

As stated, read the label for the fine print details. It usually covers refund or replacement of the product- no labor. Any painting contractor guaranteeing that time period will be spending all their time recoating decks.


----------

